# Smart Phone Weather Apps



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

What app(s) do you use on your phones for weather?


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

I use Weather Bug Elite


----------



## Cover Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

I have the weather channel and accuweather


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

I just go with www.noaa.gov they were my tried and true on the computer and the site is very navigable mobile


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Longae29;1323894 said:


> I just go with www.noaa.gov they were my tried and true on the computer and the site is very navigable mobile


+1!!!

kevlars


----------



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

Longae29;1323894 said:


> I just go with www.noaa.gov they were my tried and true on the computer and the site is very navigable mobile


+2.

I have a shortcut to the local forecast right on my homepage of the Driod, plus both the local radar and extended range radar are shortcuts as well.

No need for any weather app.


----------



## SServices (Feb 25, 2010)

weather channel max, weather bug elite, my radar, and noaa's website


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

"Weather bug" and "Radar now"


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Also get "Instant Radar". It locates you and gives the most accurate and fastest responding radar I've seen.


----------



## maelawncare (Mar 4, 2004)

SServices;1324041 said:


> weather channel max, weather bug elite, my radar, and noaa's website


Exactly what I use, plus accuweather.


----------



## LushLawns (Sep 17, 2011)

I poke my head out the drivers side window


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

None of you have radar Scope?
I payed 10$ for that app and it was well worth it!
Also have UNaccuweather which is one of the worst apps created for IPhone.


----------



## R.J.S. SNOWPLOW (Dec 9, 2009)

Anything good for the iPad 2


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

LushLawns;1332972 said:


> I poke my head out the drivers side window


How is that smart? lol



BossPlow2010;1338576 said:


> None of you have radar Scope?
> I payed 10$ for that app and it was well worth it!
> Also have UNaccuweather which is one of the worst apps created for IPhone.


What's up with the Radar Scope? Droid? Why is it worth the 10 bucks?

I use the local NWS site\radar, RadarNow and Accuweather. I did have TWC but it sucked.


----------



## hosejockey4506 (Oct 28, 2009)

rain alarm


----------

